# Problem z glibc-2.20-r2

## lwisniewski

witam,

właśnie emerg'uje świat.

Daleko nie zaszedłem bo nie mogę przekompilować glibca.

emerge --info '=sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2::gentoo'

```
Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.5, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.17.7-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.7-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T6600_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3102676 total,    353744 free

KiB Swap:    4199300 total,   4178592 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 30 Sep 2015 12:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.2_p53

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.5::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync6.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa alse berkdb bindist branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv iproute2 jpeg laptop lcms ldap libav libnotify lock mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vim-syntax vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2::gentoo'

```
[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2 [2.19-r1] USE="-debug -gd (-hardened) (-multilib) -nscd -profile (-selinux) -suid -systemtap -vanilla"
```

Błąd

```
...

v -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/filesrv.c.texi.new /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/filesrv.c.texi

sed -e '1,/^\*\/$/d'                            \

    -e 's,[{}],@&,g'                            \

    -e 's,/\*\(@.*\)\*/,\1,g'                   \

    -e 's,/\*  *,/* @r{,g' -e 's,  *\*/,} */,'  \

    -e 's/\(@[a-z][a-z]*\)@{\([^}]*\)@}/\1{\2}/g'\

    examples/filecli.c | expand > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/filecli.c.texi.new

sed -e '1,/^\*\/$/d'                            \

    -e 's,[{}],@&,g'                            \

    -e 's,/\*\(@.*\)\*/,\1,g'                   \

    -e 's,/\*  *,/* @r{,g' -e 's,  *\*/,} */,'  \

    -e 's/\(@[a-z][a-z]*\)@{\([^}]*\)@}/\1{\2}/g'\

    examples/termios.c | expand > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/termios.c.texi.new

pwd=`pwd`; \

no libm-err-tab.pl $pwd/.. > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/libm-err-tmp

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/filecli.c.texi.new /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/filecli.c.texi

sed -e '1,/^\*\/$/d'                            \

    -e 's,[{}],@&,g'                            \

    -e 's,/\*\(@.*\)\*/,\1,g'                   \

    -e 's,/\*  *,/* @r{,g' -e 's,  *\*/,} */,'  \

    -e 's/\(@[a-z][a-z]*\)@{\([^}]*\)@}/\1{\2}/g'\

    examples/timeval_subtract.c | expand > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/timeval_subtract.c.texi.new

/bin/sh: line 1: no: command not found

Makefile:107: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/stamp-libm-err' failed

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/stamp-libm-err] Error 127

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/termios.c.texi.new /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/termios.c.texi

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/timeval_subtract.c.texi.new /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/timeval_subtract.c.texi

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/glibc-2.20/manual'

Makefile:214: recipe for target 'manual/subdir_install' failed

make[1]: *** [manual/subdir_install] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/glibc-2.20'

Makefile:12: recipe for target 'install' failed

make: *** [install] Error 2

```

Wygląda na to, że nie ma pliku /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.20-r2/work/build-x86-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/manual/termios.c.texi.new.

Jakieś sugestie???

Pozdrawiam i czekam na nowy świat

Łukasz

----------

## olejseba

Witam. Jeśli chcesz to wszystko zaktualizować to wcześniej musiałeś podnieść gcc. Ale jak widać nie przepiąłeś go na 4.9.3. Daj nam:

```
 # gcc-config -l 
```

Potem zaznacz najnowszy który masz:

```
 # gcc-config 2 
```

Dla pewności

```
 . /etc/profile 
```

i zrób aktualizację glibc

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lwisniewski

Witam. Sprawa nie aktualna.

----------

